# Las Vegas on strip Resorts-RCI



## momeason (May 28, 2013)

What are the best RCI resorts on the strip in LAs Vegas and why do you prefer them? I usually do II but I cannot find what I want so I might book thru RCI for 
September.


----------



## DeniseM (May 28, 2013)

Don't forget to check the TUG Ratings and Reviews - the ratings tell you which resorts are in RCI.  (TUG Resort Databases)


----------



## gnipgnop (May 28, 2013)

We stayed at the Carriage House which I exchanged through RCI.  It is not right on the Strip ~ but it's about a "long block" walk on Harmon Avenue to the Strip.  We loved staying there ~ nothing real fancy but it was very clean, comfortable and especially quiet.


----------



## natasha5687 (May 28, 2013)

I havent satyed at Polo Towers but my mother and brother did last year.  They said the accomodations were very nice and that they could see part of the strip.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 28, 2013)

Never been there, but Wyndham Grand Desert has a free shuttle that takes guests to Harrah's (a Wyndham "Affiliate"), which is on The Strip.

TS


----------



## jackio (May 28, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> We stayed at the Carriage House which I exchanged through RCI.  It is not right on the Strip ~ but it's about a "long block" walk on Harmon Avenue to the Strip.  We loved staying there ~ nothing real fancy but it was very clean, comfortable and especially quiet.



We also like staying at the Carriage House.  And my home resort, Holiday Inn Desert Club which is also a "long block" from the strip but has frequent shuttles run by Harrah's.


----------



## JamesP198 (May 28, 2013)

jackio said:


> We also like staying at the Carriage House.  And my home resort, Holiday Inn Desert Club which is also a "long block" from the strip but has frequent shuttles run by Harrah's.



I agree! Love the atmosphere of the Carriage House. Very peaceful and easy to relax.


----------



## momeason (May 29, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Don't forget to check the TUG Ratings and Reviews - the ratings tell you which resorts are in RCI.  (TUG Resort Databases)



I have never figured out how to search an individual destination such as Las Vegas in the reviews. Is there a way to do that?
I do not want to search an entire region. I also am looking specifically for on the strip or just off. We like the Marriott Grande Chateau for instance.I am looking for alternatives since the Marriott may not be available for my dates. 

I do use the TUG resort ratings often.


----------



## chriskre (May 29, 2013)

momeason said:


> I have never figured out how to search an individual destination such as Las Vegas in the reviews. Is there a way to do that?
> I do not want to search an entire region. I also am looking specifically for on the strip or just off. We like the Marriott Grande Chateau for instance.I am looking for alternatives since the Marriott may not be available for my dates.
> 
> I do use the TUG resort ratings often.



What size unit do you need?
I believe the Polo towers has only smaller units.
But it's got a great location next to the Cosmopolitan and the Bellagio.

Grand Chateau was quite easy for me to get in flexchange.  I even got a 3 bedroom.  Don't give us on it.  It's not quite on the strip but close enough.
I just did a review in the TUG reviews in case you'd like to read it.  I also posted some pics on the other TS forum if you want to see the room they gave us.


----------



## Larry (May 29, 2013)

chriskre said:


> What size unit do you need?
> I believe the Polo towers has only smaller units.
> But it's got a great location next to the Cosmopolitan and the Bellagio.
> 
> ...



I think you mean Jockey Club which is connected by corridor and elevator to casino entrance at Cosmopolitan and next door to Bellagio. Polo Towers is across the street and between Planet Hollywood and MGM.

The 3 closest timeshares and right in the middle of the Strip are JC, Elara 
( right behind and connected to Planet Hollywood through mall) and Polo Towers.

Hilton, which is behind Flamingo and Marriott Grand Château are also near center strip.


----------



## chriskre (May 29, 2013)

Larry said:


> I think you mean Jockey Club which is connected by corridor and elevator to casino entrance at Cosmopolitan and next door to Bellagio. Polo Towers is across the street and between Planet Hollywood and MGM.
> 
> The 3 closest timeshares and right in the middle of the Strip are JC, Elara
> ( right behind and connected to Planet Hollywood through mall) and Polo Towers.
> ...



Thanks yeah Jockey Club.  
You'd never know I was just there this weekend.  

Polo towers is the one with the small units with the balconies.
I think they are both good choices depending on what size you need.
I like the idea of the balconies.  
Why don't all the Vegas TS's and hotels have balconies?  
You'd think after the MGM fire that it would be code.  
We couldn't even open the windows at the Marriott.  
I don't like staying in places that lock you in.  
Are they worried about jumpers from losing all their dough?  :rofl:


----------



## dougp26364 (May 29, 2013)

Never mind. I failed reading with comprehension.


----------



## momeason (May 29, 2013)

We love Grand Chateau. We have stayed there 2 times. We have friends that might join us but it will be last minute before we know if they can get away. We would like a 2 br. just in case. I am glad to know I might find it as the time grows closer. I also have a couple of friends that will book RCI so trying to do my research so I will be ready if the "right" unit becomes available.
Thanks for the reminder of the Jockey Club..I knew there was one I was forgetting. I knew where it was..forgot the name.
I am spoiled by the Marriott. I like it location and having a laundry.
Polo has no in room laundry. We travel for weeks at a time..need the laundry.
I want it in room to not waste vacation time monitoring the dryer. I can leave my clothes or dry them while sleeping.


----------



## chriskre (May 29, 2013)

momeason said:


> We love Grand Chateau.
> 
> I am spoiled by the Marriott. I like it location and having a laundry.
> Polo has no in room laundry. We travel for weeks at a time..need the laundry.
> I want it in room to not waste vacation time monitoring the dryer. I can leave my clothes or dry them while sleeping.



Good luck with those Marriott Swedish Asko dryers.
It takes 3 hours just to do one little load of laundry.  :annoyed:


----------



## momeason (May 29, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Good luck with those Marriott Swedish Asko dryers.
> It takes 3 hours just to do one little load of laundry.  :annoyed:



We used them last year. No problem. When it is in the room we just start it and forget it. Most on strip resorts have an on site laundry. You cannot leave your clothes there and go to a show or out to eat.


----------



## Bourne (May 29, 2013)

The hidden gem is HGVC Flamingo. The location cannot be beat.


----------

